

Investment Banking intern dies from working 3 days without sleep - vjvj
http://www.wallstreetoasis.com/forums/summer-intern-dies-in-london

======
dreen
uuuh, any sources apart from some forums? sounds very speculative

~~~
n00b101
This news is showing up at the top of the Most Read page on Bloomberg
terminal, but I can't seem to find it anywhere on the web:

Bank of America Says 21-Year-Old London Summer Intern Dies By Ben Moshinsky
and Ambereen Choudhury Aug. 19 (Bloomberg) -- Bank of America Corp. said a 21-
year-old intern died one week before completing a summer program. Moritz
Erhardt, who was on a seven-week pre-graduate program in London, died Aug. 15,
Bank of America spokesman John McIvor said by telephone today...

------
vjvj
Now on the Daily Mail - [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2397527/Bank-
America...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2397527/Bank-America-
Merrill-Lynch-intern-Moritz-Erhardt-dead-working-long-hours.html)

Not the most reputable source but it will soon be picked up by other news
outlets.

------
vjvj
Now picked up by the FT too:
[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d709c2bc-0a8d-11e3-9cec-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/d709c2bc-0a8d-11e3-9cec-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2cP09yQwI)

------
hghg
People who think banks are high-paying need to re-evaluate. They don't pay
high based on the number of hours they force you to put in. This is just sad.

